# Bark Scorpion in my son's bed???  Pls help id this for me.  Thanks.



## CuriousKathy (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi,

My son photographed this scorpion in his bed after killing it.  Sorry for those who love scorpions, but he was scared.  We moved to San Diego recently because my 10 year old son has severe allergies, so I'm worried about him getting stung.  His 20 year old brother was the one who had this in his bed.  We've seen a very small scorpion crawling the walls indoors a few weeks earlier, and I've since learned that the walking by our complex has scorpions.  Thanks for any information you can provide.  (I know Bark scorpions are not supposed to live here, but this one looks like it and crawls up walls like it, too.)

It was about 3 inches long and yellowish.

Kathy


----------



## 2nscorpx (Sep 14, 2011)

Although the picture is rather blurry, it doesn't look like a Centruroides spp. Checking to see if the scorpion has a subaculear turbicle (a smaller, secondary protrusion on the telson or "stinger") will identify whether it is or not. It looks like a Vaejovis spp., which are relatively harmless.


----------



## CuriousKathy (Sep 14, 2011)

*Thank you, 2nscorpx*



Thank you so much for your help, 2nscorpx!!  My kids and I will sleep much better tonight.  We are very relieved.  I spoke with a man from San Diego County Vector Control, and he said that he didn't think it was a Bark Scorpion, either.  He said they require a certain environment that we don't have here.  I couldn't check the stinger because we flushed it, but between the two of you, I think we're OK.  Thanks again!  Kathy


----------



## Michiel (Sep 15, 2011)

1. 2nscorpx says "it looks like"......not, "it is a Vaejovis", but because of the poor quality of the picture, we can't see very well. 
2. The remark of SDCV is rather questionable because bark scorpions are habitat generalists (and also vaejovids) , or better said: I highly doubt the assumption that you're local environment would be unfit to harbour  barkscorpions, but would be fit for Vaejovids. 
The US harbors a couple of Centruroides species, only Centruroides sculpturatus is medically significant. You can use this name to find more info on here through the search function, or you can feed the name to Google Search. If you have any more questions, don't hesitate to ask them here


----------



## CuriousKathy (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for your input, Michael.  I see your point about identifying the species.  I've done quite a bit of reading on the subject because of my raw fear.  We're going to avoid scorpions regardless.  The Pest Control company the building uses said that spraying my condo would be too dangerous for my son's health (severe allergies).  I'll get another cat and make sure all windows, etc. are sealed.  They are facinating creatures, and scarry too.  Kathy


----------



## High_Rolling_T (Sep 15, 2011)

May I suggest perhaps catching one to keep as a pet?  The interaction with it can help alleviate any anxieties and can be a fun learning experience for both your sons(and you as well).


----------



## Chrome69 (Sep 15, 2011)

That and you could figure out what the heck type it is


----------



## Michiel (Sep 16, 2011)

CuriousKathy said:


> Thanks for your input, Michael.  I see your point about identifying the species.  I've done quite a bit of reading on the subject because of my raw fear.  We're going to avoid scorpions regardless.  The Pest Control company the building uses said that spraying my condo would be too dangerous for my son's health (severe allergies).  I'll get another cat and make sure all windows, etc. are sealed.  They are facinating creatures, and scarry too.  Kathy


Hi Kathy,

If your son has severe allergies, I advise you to point out to your physician, that there are scorpions around your house. I am not a doctor, but your physician can describe several medications to be able to treat your son at home, in the case he would get stung. I have two daughters under 3 and I keep over 200 scorpions in my house, and most are highly venomous. I always have Tavegil (over the counter Anti-hystamine) and an Epipen (auto injector 0.3 epinefrine (an adrenaline related substance) in my scorpion room, and a venom pump, so in case I or my kids get stung. I explained my hobby to my doctor and now the insurance pays for these meds and such...

If your son has severe allergies, it might not even be that important how venomous the scorpions are, so being able to treat mild allergic effects (anti-hystamines) or severe reactions, maybe even resulting in anaphylaxis (Epipen) would be necessary for you as parents....
You can keep a "clean yard policy", no piles of wood, stones or rubble (perfect hiding places), trim brushes and trees near or close to the house. You could make tiles at the edge of the ground and the walls. And remove stuff that attracts (insect-) prey items for scorpions......


----------



## CuriousKathy (Sep 16, 2011)

*Tavegil*

Michael,

Thanks so much for the advice.  My son does have an epi-pen.  We moved here because he has a rare disorder called a mast cell activation disorder where his body over-reacts to allergies.  When he was struck with this problem two years ago, he became so bad he had to use a wheelchair.  Histamines and other substances related to allergies damaged his vascular system.  Now, with the right meds and this climate, he is much better and is almost normal again.  I keep Benedryl with me and the epi-pen handy at all times.  I live in a condo building that is up against a large hill.  Right behind us is a water pipe that I think keeps the area moist and attracts insects.

Here's my question...is Tavegil better than benedryl for some reason for scorpion stings?  I've never heard of it before.

Another question...in addition to the scorpion pictured here, we've seen a couple very small ones, about 1 inch, crawling on the walls.  My down stairs neighbor has too, and scorpions are commonly found in the outdoor hall by their condo.  I read that only Bark Scorpions climb walls.  I've also read and been told that they don't live in San Diego, especially where we are which is 1/2 mile from the coast.  Can you make any sense of out this?

One more, if you don't mind.  I read about sound emitters to keep bugs out of the house.  Do you know if these work for scorpions?  We had an ant problem, which may have attracted them.

Any information you can give me would be helpful.  My good friend bought this condo and I rent from him specifically so I could move from DC here to help Alec's health, which was failing quickly at the time.  I don't want to have to move if I don't have to, especially since he sunk a lot of money into our place and I love it here.  However, I will do anything to ensure my son stays healthy given his challenges.

Thank you so much for your help...Michael and everyone!

Kathy

---------- Post added 09-16-2011 at 10:14 AM ----------

One more quesiton, too.  What is a venom pump and where can I get one?


----------



## 2nscorpx (Sep 16, 2011)

I believe Tavegil is just another antihistamine, and any should work. Michiel lives in the Netherlands, maybe it varies. All species of scorpions climb well, it is just that certain species are more terrestrial or arboreal than others. Vaejovis spp. can easily be confused with Centruroides spp. (bark scorpions), which is a climbing species. If your son is allergic, Michiel is exactly right--listen to him! I do not know about sound emitters, but a 'venom pump' is a device for extracting venom. The Extractor, I have read, is highly effective. You can do research and find books about scorpions. If you have anymore questions, just ask. Good luck!


----------



## CuriousKathy (Sep 16, 2011)

*You both are VERY HELPFUL!*

Thank you both for all the information you are sharing.  I hate to say this, but there is a LOT of mis-information out there that complicates matters.  I feel like I've found the right people to help me figure this out.  I will indeed follow Michiel's advice.

If either of you is ever in San Diego, I'd like to buy you lunch!

Thank you from Alec and my other son, Nelson, too!

Kathy


----------



## 2nscorpx (Sep 16, 2011)

CuriousKathy said:


> Thank you both for all the information you are sharing.  I hate to say this, but there is a LOT of mis-information out there that complicates matters.  I feel like I've found the right people to help me figure this out.  I will indeed follow Michiel's advice.
> 
> If either of you is ever in San Diego, I'd like to buy you lunch!
> 
> ...


YOU are very kind. This is the purpose of Arachnoboards, for us to help.


----------



## Michiel (Sep 17, 2011)

There is indeed a lot of crap on the net, even on some arachnid sites. I specifically use Tavegil, because Benadryl has some drawbacks...I read bout it, but I can't remember what they were I am afraid, sorry  But both meds do basically the same...I am no doctor, so I I feel I cannot advise you well enough. I don't believe these sound apparatus too work on any insect, and I highly doubt (almost sure they don't) they would work on arachnids. Scorpions are very able to climb, not only the bark scorpions. I think it is not true that scorpions don't live in SD or near the coast. There are species that live on beaches, just above the waterline". 
I've read that Lindane has been effectively used to deter/ terminate scorpions decades ago. Maybe you can Google this, or ask a local exterminator for the good stuff they use on scorpions. But before using any of those chemicals, do check for the health effects, because of your son.


----------



## Chrome69 (Sep 18, 2011)

Might want to make sure there is adequate self closing vent on your exhaust vents for your dryer/heater since you're seeing those critters all over the walls. There's the auto closing ones that are usually on most houses that keep out most larger insects and rodents, make sure that the flaps open and close freely because they sometimes get gummed up and stick open allowing insects and arachnids like scorpions inside, There are also over baskets that you can get to screw over those exhaust flaps that further keep them from getting any kind of damage and failing, I just installed a few of them on my brothers house. I work as a carpenter and the most areas I find infestations getting into the house is #1 the exhaust vents, #2 the basement windows not being sealed correctly, and #3 the roof vents having holes/cracks from wear or not being tarred correctly.
Prevention is the best defense


----------



## Michiel (Sep 18, 2011)

Amen...those are some good tips, chrome...

Sent from my GT-I9001


----------



## Michiel (Sep 18, 2011)

Amen...those are some good tips, chrome...

Sent from my GT-I9001


----------



## Michiel (Sep 18, 2011)

Amen...those are some good tips, chrome...

Sent from my GT-I9001


----------



## Michiel (Sep 18, 2011)

Amen...those are some good tips, chrome...

Sent from my GT-I9001


----------



## myrmecophile (Sep 18, 2011)

The ultrasonic sound emitters do not work for anything. They are just one more gimmick used to part you from your hard earned money. Any honest pest control company is going to advise you to. A) remove as much outdoor harborage as possible, leaves, old wood etc  and B) seal as  many of the cracks around doors and windows as possible. In southern California the most common scorpion access is around poorly sealed doors. You can scatter glue board type traps in various locations throughout the house, they can be very effective at catching scorpions.


----------



## ballpythonteen (Sep 21, 2011)

one thing you can do that i do in my invert room is to put wire screen on the vents to make sure none of my inverts get inot the vent but in your case to keep them out of his room


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Sep 22, 2011)

High_Rolling_T said:


> May I suggest perhaps catching one to keep as a pet?  The interaction with it can help alleviate any anxieties and can be a fun learning experience for both your sons(and you as well).


I have to agree with this statement.  When I first found scorpions in my yard I about died.  Held my baby for three days, and cried the whole time.  After that,I caught one, read up on them (and spent tons of time on this forum learning about them).  Now I teach the neighbors and local cub scouts about them.  Still not a huge fan of finding them in the house... and freaked out when my toddler got stung by a wild one in the house (see sting reports for that info)... but long story short.  Learn more about them, and you'll have less fear of living with them (though it's not always fun).  Now I keep a bunch of arachnids... Thanks Arachnoboards!!! lol   ((we have wild C. Sculpts that run around here))


----------

